# ¿Hoy es el día del Lémur?



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2016)

Mi avatar no para de ir cambiando a caras de Lémures. Al principio me ha mosqueado ya que pensaba que alguien había hakeado mi cuenta.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 28, 2016)

sera el espiritu, del su majestad el rey de todas las cosas!!!?????


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 28, 2016)

mmmmm,mmmmm, mmmmm, no será que hoy es el día de los Santos Inocentes, y ¡ que la  inocencia nos valga ! 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2016)

A mi me ha tocado una cara de avestruz también


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2016)

Está gracioso, la verdad


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 28, 2016)

Aparte de los lemures, vi un hipopótamo, un perro y un avestruz


----------



## cuervobrujo (Dic 28, 2016)

Lemures  Donde ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2016)

Ops , my God


----------



## palurdo (Dic 28, 2016)

Me ha costado un poco darme cuenta, pero cuando he empezado a ver cambiar los avatares de todo el mundo he caído en el día que es hoy. Lo que pensaba es que era un día más bien exclusivo de algunos países de hispanohablantes (básicamente España, Argentina, y algun otro más), pensaba que para otros era el 1 de abril.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2016)

Si, los anglosajones tienen el_ 'fools day' _que es el uno de abril

¿Por que huso horario se rige el foro? ¡¡Que ya es 29!!



Estoy pensando en quedarme con ese avatar


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 28, 2016)

El 1 de abril hasta donde se solo se celebra en Estados Unidos el "fools day", de resto es el 28 de diciembre.

El huso horario del foro supongo que es -5, porque es el de Colombia, donde vive Andrés.

Aquí en Venezuela es -4 y son las 8:27 pm, en Colombia son las 7:27 pm


----------



## cuervobrujo (Dic 28, 2016)

En Argentina todavía son las 21:34


----------



## palurdo (Dic 28, 2016)

sp_27 dijo:


> El 1 de abril hasta donde se solo se celebra en Estados Unidos el "fools day", de resto es el 28 de diciembre.
> 
> El huso horario del foro supongo que es -5, porque es el de Colombia, donde vive Andrés.
> 
> Aquí en Venezuela es -4 y son las 8:27 pm, en Colombia son las 7:27 pm



¿Y en Filipinas? Allí el idioma que hablan es inglés, pero tienen muchas costumbres hispánicas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2017)

y este año que sera que va a pasar


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 23, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y este año que sera que va a pasar



Me daría risa unos inocentes que rotara que un integrante tenga el titulo de Moderador, claro no lo sera, incluso que los antiguos sean novatos por 1 dia con menos de 5 mensajes eso si seria una inocentaba olimpica me gustaría ver eso


----------

